# [OFF Le mur] Les brevets logiciels sont en train de passer..

## Pongten

 *Quote:*   

> Un grand merci au conseil interministériel, et surtout, et à la commission européenne. 
> 
> Au mépris total du vote et des amendements votés en septembre dernier au Parlement Européen, la commission a réussi à faire passer sa directive de brevetabilité quasi-illimitée au conseil européen des ministres de l'Industrie. 
> 
> Tous les détails sur ces sites : 
> ...

 

Rem : Texte repris d'un autre forum

----------

## mitch

Je pence que les societe comme Microsoft ou Dell et les autres ont beaucoup a gagner en Imposant les Brevet Logiciels. Oui, ses societe ont beaucoup d'argent et pourront breuveter tout ce qui verront.

Dans qu'elle but? Pour garder un marcher et ainsi faire grimper leurs benefice.

Mais ce qui m'inkiete c'est que les developeur ne pourront plus proposer certains logiciels car il y a deja 1000 brevet dessus. De plus l'avenir de Linux sera peut etre freiner voir stopper a cause de ses stupides entreprise mondialiste.

Enfin voila, Pongten as tres bien fait d'ouvrir le debat et je laisse à d'autres personne de continuer se debat.

----------

## yoyo

 *mitch wrote:*   

> Enfin voila, Pongten as tres bien fait d'ouvrir le debat et je laisse à d'autres personne de continuer se debat.

 

Ou plutôt de le prolonger ...

Cf ce thread.

----------

## Pongten

Oui je ne fais que prolonger un débat bien entammé, mais j'ai préféré refaire un nouveau poste afin qu'il soit plus visible, plutôt que de le perdre dans les méandres d'un très long thread... 

Je trouve que le sujet est important et nous concerne tous   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Intruder

Faut pas oublier que l'Irlande est le siège de pas mal d'industrie informatique (dont Dell et M$) et donc il n'est pas étonant que  le dossier des brevets logiciel se retrouve sur la table maintenant .... 

En se qui concerne Dell j'crois pas que qu'il devel. du logiciel. Par contre vu la dernière campagnes de publicité de M$, il est clair que Linux et le libre commence sérieusement à leur faire de l'ombre. Bientôt les élections donc votons en connaissance de cause ...

----------

## yoyo

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Je trouve que le sujet est important et nous concerne tous    

 

Entièrement d'accord ...

Le problème c'est qu'il concerne vraiment tout le monde; même ceux qui ne sont pas informés ...

D'ou ma question : pourquoi un sujet aussi important (il me semble) n'est abordé dans (presque) aucun media grand public ??

De la même façon, les élections européennes ne semblent intéresser personne et on préfère parler des 60ans du débarquement et de Georges W B. qui a fleuri la tombe du soldat inconnu ...

L'Histoire est importante, elle permet de savoir d'où on vient, mais le Présent est notre avenir et il est important d'y prêter attention ...

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> D'ou ma question : pourquoi un sujet aussi important (il me semble) n'est abordé dans (presque) aucun media grand public ??

 

Pour la même raison que de telles lois voient le jour : tout comme les politiciens, les journalistes ne connaissent de l'informatique que Windows et MacOS, d'où des décisions prises n'importe comment.

Et comme en plus, lorsqu'ils pensent à nommer des "experts" pour réfléchir sur ces sujets auxquels ils ne captent rien, ils les prennent parmi les grosses sociétés sensées bien connaitre le problème, on en arrive aux aberrations sus-dites.

Sur ce, je retourne à la rédaction de mon brevet sur les lois inadaptées (je vais gagner un max de fric avec ça  :Laughing:  !)...

----------

## kwenspc

hum et n'oubliez pas que M$ possède des trés gros organisme de presse au niveau des photos (je crois même qu'ils sont en passe de devenir les leader)...et aussi bien sûr pas mal d'actions sur de gros editeurs. De là il ne faut pas se leurrer sur l'objectivité des médias...

car M$ n'est plus qu'une boit de logs..c un groupe énorme et tentaculaire. C'est pour cela qu'il a été attaqué par les lois anti-trust aux EU...mais bien entendu comme il "sponsorise" tout le monde y compris bush, M$ n'a pas eu finalement à ce soucier du problème.

et comme on le voit la "présidence" irlandaise de l'UE parait tout aussi sensible au "sponsort" de M$   :Evil or Very Mad: 

mais revenons aux brevets...

je crois que si tout ça se met en place avec toutes les "bénédictions" possibles des dirigeants (il y a fort à parier qu'ils sont corrompus...vous avez déjà vus chirac inviter Torvalds vous? non. par contre gates pas de problème! et ce n'est qu'une anecdote médiatique...allez savoir ce qu'il se passe derrière car c sûr : il s'en passe!)

on va aller dans 2 direction possible :

- tout se case et les pme n'auront qu'à fermer leur gueule ainsi que les citoyens...donc : Dictature economique. (ça nous pend au nez...déjà que là on est un bon pied dedans)

- soit vous avez des grosses boites comme IBM, Sun (?) et bien evidemment toutes ces millier de PME qui travaillent pour et avec l'opensource qui se battront aux côtés de nous, utilisateurs (presque) impuissants. et qui feront en sorte de prouver que les brevets sont (et c'est certain) une abbérration dans le monde du logiciel. (allez savoir si finalement ce sera pas un danger pour Linux d'avoir IBM comme partenaire aussi...ça pourrait aussi trés bien tourner à l'avantage d'IBM qui pourrait ptet rafler la propriété sur Linux...eh avec le "droit" américain on est pas arrivé aux bouts de nos surprises...)

ou alors je pense à une 3eme solution si on peut apeller ça comme ça :

regardez les batailles juridiques amérciaines sur la propriété des logiciels et vous aurez un avant-goût amer de ce qu'il nous attend.

je veus bien sûr parler de SCO qui déclare que Linux lui appartient en parti, d'IBM qui a contrataqué en lançant une autre procédure de brevet bafoué sur SCO...et de M$ qui arrose SCO.

enfin bref...

bien evidemment quand il s'agit de pme qui sont attaqués là ça en est fini : la pme coule et on en parle plus (il y eu plusieurs cas aux EU)

ajoutez à cela la désinformations puissantes orchestré par de grand groupe comme (on le saura) M$ : 

cherchez donc le rapport fait par l'Institut Alexis de Toqueville à propos de droit de propriété sur Linux et vous comrpendrez ce que je veux dire...et aussi bien evidemment les journaux du net (trrrrrèèès objectif oui oui!) qui relais l'info comme quoi linux est moins secure que win...parce que si vous le saviez pas déjà selon ces même organisme d'information (euh plutôt de désinformation) les virus sous win ne sont pas   :Shocked:  un problème de sécurité!!!

(et ce ne sont que 2 petits exemples)

bon je me perds vite là...

oui donc je voulais dire : on va sans doute assister à de plus en plus de combat juridique...mais comme vous le savez : l'argent et la justice (la vrai!) ne font pas bon ménage. Il y a fort à parier donc que l'on verra apparaitre certains accord tacites entre grands groupe afin qu'ils ne s'attaquent pas mutuellement (allez savoir...)

et donc là bon ben on repart à ma première hypothèse : dictature économique.

dites? si il existe un moyen de fédérer les gens, c'est à dire nous les citoyens qui allont être victime de tout cela, et bien je suis dors et déjà preneur et activement prêt à faire parler la poudre pour garder mes droits! (euh quand je dis "faire parler la poudre" c imagé hein!)

allez en attendant...on est pas dans la merde!

----------

## gulivert

Je déterre ce thread car vu la tournure des évenements je me pose une question.

Si cette satanée loie sur les brevets logiciels venait à passé, quand serait il de l'avenir de Linux et

de la communauté qui tourne autour du libre???

ça viendrait à dispraitre??? N'y aurait-il pas moyen de créer une nouvelle licence, à nouveau libre

et de passé les logiciels dit OpenSource sous cette nouvelle licence (qui ne pourrait pour X raisons, 

être détronner par le brevet logiciel)

Voilà, je suis completement larguer avec ses conneries, mais a l'heure actuel, j'ai peur que GNU/Linux 

viennent à disparaitre ou simplement, logiciel propriétaire, ainsi que tout ce qui tourne autour. De plus si cette

stupide loie vient à passer, sa voudrait dire que GNU/Linux serait dévelopé comme toute autre applcations? C'est à

dire par des dévelopeurs qui ont pris possession via licence de telle logiciel, donc on ne pourrait plus avoir le code

source, on ne pourrait plus l'améliorer etc..... ????????????

J'ai la haine  :Twisted Evil: 

PS : vs croyez que toutes ses personnes tournant autour du libre baisseront les bras après le passage d'une telle loie? VS que feriez vs, moi je ne veux abandonner cette philosophie qui est un exemple pour la société d'aujourd'hui, si seuelement les gens seraient moin con. QU'on arrète de penser à l'argent......  

LE MONDE VA MAL, LE MONDE VA TRES MAL 

----------

## magicsub

Si cette loi venait à passer, je ne suis pas sûr que le monde Open-Source disparaitrait d'un coup. Mais il aurait une épée de Damoclès en permanence. En effet, aux USA les brevets logiciels existent mais cela n'empeche pas Linux de se développer là-bas. Le gros souci est que certaines grosses sociétés ont énormement de brevets, et elles peuvent les sortir à n'importe quel moment ce qui engendre une sorte de guerre froide du brevet: tu ranges tes brevets et je range les miens. Des sociétés actrices de l'open sources comme IBM ou SUN vont même jusqu'à annoncer qu'elles ne feront pas appliquer leur brevet dans le cadre de l'open source. Néanmoins, lorsque une société veut se faire de l'argent, elle peut tout à fait déterrer un vieux brevet et attaquer une multinationale pour renflouer ses caisses comme l'a fait Kodak envers Sun. Ce genre d'épisodes montre la "débilité" de la brevabilité des logiciels et il serait bien préférable que l'Europe s'en passe.

IBM n'a pas l'intention de faire appliquer ses brevets dans le noyau Linux

Sun "libère" 1600 brevets pour les projets sous CDDL

Brevets logiciels : Kodak attaque Sun

----------

## Trevoke

Aux US, il y a en ce moment un elargissement du monde open source, petit a petit.

Si les brevets logiciels passent, et bien il n'y a qu'a utiliser le GPL, la license est assez claire je crois..  :Smile: 

Y a plus qu'a crypter les transferts de donnees et puis voila..

----------

## gulivert

Hmm merci pour tes précisions, mais alors, si cette loie est amenée à passé, GNU/Linux sera-t'il brevetable??? Et les logiciels tierces tournant autour de Linux, pourront etre t'ils breveté par une société??? Ce que je veux dire c'est que ce qui est OpenSource pour le moment le restera, ou une personne pourrait acquérir une licence sur un logiciel, simple exemple

K3b, je veux le faire breveté avec la nouvelle lois des brevets logiciels pour en faire du profit et le revendre, je peux?? En l'achetant d'une manière ou d'une autre???

Si c'est le cas c'est la grosse M*****, si non ben alors faut pas trop dramatiser finalement....

Merchi pour les liens, interessant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## magicsub

Avec les brevets logiciels, tu ne brevètes pas forcément un logiciel à part entière, mais plutot une idée ou un concept (ce qui est à l'opposé de l'industrie il me semble: dans ce domaine on brevète des processus de fabrication, des modèles déposés avec un vrai cahier des charges bref quelque chose de concret). En reprenant ton exemple, le brevet porterait sur un logiciel capable de graver des CD d'une certaine manière. Tous les logiciels fonctionnant sur le meme principe enfreindraient ce brevet et les responsables de ces projets devraient payer des royalites. Mais tu peux aussi breveter "exécuter une application en effectuant un double-clic sur une icone". Après c'est au bon vouloir de l'administration chargée de la validation des brevets d'accepter ou non ce brevet. Ces cas sont un peu extrêmes, mais peuvent montrer où peut mener une certaine dérive. Mais meme dans le cas où la validité des brevets ne pose pas de problème, un autre souci apparait: le coup des brevets. Déposer un brevet coute cher et donc plus la société est important plus elle a les moyens d'en déposer. En plus, si tu veux bien respecter les règles quand tu développes un logiciel, tu es censé vérifié si tu n'enfreinds pas un brevet ce qui est un peu mission impossible, et si tu ne fais pas un beau jour tu as le propriétaire du brevet qui te tombe dessus. C'est ce qui est arrivé à John Carmack lors de la présentation de DOOM 3: il a décrit une technique et Creative Labs s'est aperçu qu'il avait un brevet sur celle-ci...

John Carmack victime des brevets logiciels

----------

## Tsukusa

Heu je vais peut etre en étonner certains mais le double clique est deja breveté ... (aux Etats-Unis en tout cas).

Autre perle la 3D. Et oui les jeux sont tous hors la loi .... Surtout que le brevet passé à la fin des années 80 n'est pas vraiment valable puisque la 3D est un concept qui a été inventé au 19eme siècle... Enfin bref, c'est vraiment stupide cette loi et jespère que cela ne va pas passer...

----------

## gulivert

Ben merci pour vos précisions très précieuses.

En surfant sur linuxfr.org je suis tomber sur ça

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3244,36-398497,0.html

très très interessant 

si j'ai bien tous suivi avec tout les articles que j'ai lu, les brevets logiciels seront fianelement adopté, à moin d'un miracle. Vu la torunure actuelle des choses, c'est malheureux de voir comment les gens peuvent pensés, je suis dégouté du monde qui m'entour et de leur idées stupides, non pas seulement autour du logiciel libre, mais dans la vie de tout les jours, dsl por mon noircissisme.....

----------

## marvin rouge

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Vu la torunure actuelle des choses, c'est malheureux de voir comment les gens peuvent pensés, je suis dégouté du monde qui m'entour et de leur idées stupides, non pas seulement autour du logiciel libre, mais dans la vie de tout les jours, dsl por mon noircissisme.....

 

reste avec nous, y'a plein de noob et moins noob qu'ont besoin de ton expérience pour configurer fvwm  :Very Happy: 

m'enfin, c'est vrai que les brevets logiciels ça ne fait pas trop rigoler, voir ce qui se passe dans le merveilleux monde de l'industrie pharmacetique, par exemple pour un autre cas d'abus ...

----------

## Gaug

Ce qui vas arriver à L'europe c'est que l'innovation vas se déplacer dans des régions ou les conditions

de brevabilités vont ètre moindre .Et les emplois vont allé ailleurs."Asie ,Amérique Latine" Bonne chance

pour l'avenir.

----------

## sebv

Rien que de pensé à ces brevet j'ai mes cheveux qui se dressent,

quel interet peu bien tiré l'europe a avoir des brevet logiciel alors que sans eux on est deja à la traine

La base du system de brevet est de protieger les création, soit, mais dans l'application c'est l'entreprise qui a les sous qui pose le brevet que le simple développer n'a pas eu le temps de poser faut de fond c'est totalement ridicule, on fortifie des entreprise qui ont deja un monopole trop grand.

De plus c'est pénaliser les entreprises, imaginer pour developper un programme il faudra bientôt vérifier toutes les 10 lignes de code si ont enfrin un brevet stupide poser pas une personne qui n'est pas sont vrai créateur, parce que dans ce petit jeu les avocat savent bien tiré leur épingle du jeu.

Autoriser des brevet sur les brique de base c'est faire soufler une tempete de sable dans les rouage du developpement de l'informatique qu'il soit open-source ou via les entreprise.

C'est bien  beau que les grosses entreprises disent "on ne l'apliquera pas a l'open source" il n'empèche que cela mettrait continuellement les developper dans l'illégalité et c'est inadmissible, si on ne peu plus rien faire sans rester dans la légalité c'est totalement stupid, a quoi sert d'écrire des lois qui ne sont pas suivie.

De plus c'est la porte ouverte à faire avancer le brevet encore plus loin par la suite, si on continu comme ça on finira par breveté l'addition, et le simple faite de faire 1+2 sera passible d'une amende pour non respet d'un brevet stupide.

Bon, je m'arrete la sinon je vais m'énerver.

----------

## kwenspc

bon tout n'est pas encore joué d'avance en Europe, j'espère que notre vieux continent saura se réveiller au bon moment, qu'il aura un soubressaut de conscience...

Le Danemark a annoncé qu'ils ne soutiendront pas le texte tel quel (ils veulent un débat beaucoup plus poussé), ils espèrent que la Suède les suivra et il y a d'hors et déjà la Pologne qui suit le mouvement (en fait c'est grâce à elle que le premier texte n'avait pas été accepté, merci les nouveaux!)

voilà, il il y a  un espoir, celui qu'il reste encore quelques pays pas trop pourris, qui se pausent encore des questions sur l'état actuel des choses...ce qui n'est plus le cas de la France.

en attendant parlez en autour de vous, ce sujet - qui parait "limité" au premiers abords - concerne tout le monde, toutes le professions mais malheureusement l'information le concernant ne passe pas (comme c'est bizarre!). Si il nous reste au moins un moyen de se battre contre ces "brevets logiciels" c'est bien celui-ci.

----------

## Tsukusa

Moi j'y crois jusqu'au bout. Apparement il y a quelques pays qui sont en train de se demander si c'est une bonne idée finalement.

En tout cas je vais dire un truc complètement con mais si les brevets logiciels passent il faudrait qu'il y ait de grande collecte de fond parmis les utilisateurs libres pour acheter des brevets importants. Après on autorise leur utilisation pour du logiciel libre, si un proprio veut se l'approprier il paie et ca permet d'acheter d'autre brevets pour les rendre libres. Bon d'accord faut que j'arrete ...

Enfin moi j'ai encore une lueur d'espoir en ce monde... :Idea: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je te suit Tsukusa!

Moi aussi je crois qu'il existe encore une lueure d'espoir, même faible!

(un monde comme la Conurb ça serait bien non? )

----------

## fb99

moi je vous suit aussi, mais c'est quand même con d'en arriver là.

Y'a pas quelqu'un qui a un milliardaire dans son carnet d'addresse.

j'imagine li ka shing VS M$.

car en chine ils sont à fond dans le libre

----------

## Dais

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> car en chine ils sont à fond dans le libre

 

euuhh .. c'était voulu ?

Enfin bon, quand on lit ça ...

----------

## Enlight

Bon les gars on brevette la touche reset et dans 2 mois microsoft vendra plus un logiciel...

----------

## Saigneur

Je vous mets la lettre que j'ai envoyée à mon député. Je sais pas si ça fera avancer les choses, mais bon... Au moins, j'ai fait mon devoir de citoyen  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Monsieur le député
> 
> Je me permets de vous écrire en tant que mon représentant auprès de l'état.
> 
> J'apprends en lisant les informations sur Internet, qu'aujourd'hui la
> ...

 

Je vous tiendrai au courant d'une éventuelle réponse.

(j'espère que j'ai pas dit de connerie dedans, quand même)

----------

## sireyessire

[musique=marche funèbre]

http://www.linuxfrench.net/article.php3?id_article=1510

[/musique]

No more comment!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gulivert

 :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Tsukusa

On se fait un suicide collectif? Je peux fournir quelques cordages ....

----------

## kernelsensei

le suicide c'est pour les faibles .... il faut combattre !

----------

## Saigneur

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> le suicide c'est pour les faibles .... il faut combattre !

 

Ben moi j'ai contacté mon députy, et je vous laisse un peu de blabla pour en faire autant par copier/coller.

C'est la guerre  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi aussi je vais prendre contact directement avec mon depute, j'irais causer avec lui ...

Mais bon, meme si ca "passe" au parlement, on aura un recours ... le tribunal !, etant donne que le Conseil a viole ses propre lois, on peut demander l'annulation pure et simple de la directive pour vice de procedure !

----------

## sebv

Quand les ennuis sont sur nous, que les questions se pose, il faut regarder devant soi la tete haute et garder l'espoir et se battre pour que les choses avance dans le bon sens.

Tout n'est pas encoer jouer, même si on a deja fait un pas dans la mauvaise direction.

A nous de redresser la balance.....

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai déterré la hache de guerre il y a longtemps, dès que cette lubie à 2cents à commencer à parvenir à mes oreilles, et serieux : je compte bien l'utiliser férocement pour faire respecter mes droits!

Bon qui veut commencer par se faire scalper? (le président de la france, le président luxembourgeois de l'hemiscicle européen, les décideurs politique irlandais, anglais, américains, qui d'autre? beaucoup trop à mon goût...mince, seraient-ils tous vendus à la cause des fourbes?)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'ai déterré la hache de guerre il y a longtemps, dès que cette lubie à 2cents à commencer à parvenir à mes oreilles, et serieux : je compte bien l'utiliser férocement pour faire respecter mes droits!
> 
> Bon qui veut commencer par se faire scalper? (le président de la france, le président luxembourgeois de l'hemiscicle européen, les décideurs politique irlandais, anglais, américains, qui d'autre? beaucoup trop à mon goût...mince, seraient-ils tous vendus à la cause des fourbes?)

 

moi j'envoie un SMS pour que le conseil europeen soit en 1ere position dans la liste des gens a scalper ...

----------

## Tsukusa

Moi c'était une blague le suicide mais je trouve ca déprimant de vivre dans un monde rempli de corruption ou l'interet général n'est plus dans la moral mais dans l'argent ...

Mais bon peut etre que quelques riches viendront nous aider ... Après tout il y a bien cet africain (dont je ne me souviens plus le nom  :Embarassed:   désolé) qui finance Ubuntu. 

Et oui j'espère que la justice agira dans ce cas...

----------

## Saigneur

Un blabla bien fait qui pourrait intéresser les politiciens, si seulement ils voulaient bien écouter autre chose que les lobbies...

http://solutions.journaldunet.com/0406/040616_tribune.shtml

----------

## Saigneur

Et une petite provocation sur le thème "achetez des lois, le Luxembourg les fera passer en douce" :

http://shanseifan.com/Famille/05_Muriel//Blog/luxembourg9cu_fr.jpg

----------

## kwenspc

ça peut porter à rire (serieux les mecs qui ont fait ça ont de l'humour, noir certes, mais de l'humour!  :Smile:  ) mais le pire c'est que ça n'ets pas très très loin de la vérité...et c'est ça qui fait peur  :Confused: 

----------

## Starch

Je me pose juste une question, parce que j'ai eu du mal à comprendre quelque chose...

Là pour l'instant c'est juste le Conseil européen qui s'est mis d'accord et qui donc le propose au Parlement ? C'est pas encore voté ?

Donc ce n'est pas encore passé au sens « maintenant c'est comme ça » ?

Je trouve étrange qu'une loi aussi controversée (mais finalement l'est elle autant qu'on le pense ? C'est spécifique au développement logiciel finalement) soit passée avant que la Constitution soit approuvée par tous les pays membres... Pour eux c'est pas particulièrement malin... enfin.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour,

En fait, le Conseil Européen a adopté un texte sur les brevets logiciels le 7 Mars, le Parlement se prononcera le 22 Juin.

Donc, le Conseil, tout comme la Commision n'a pas tenu compte des réactions du Parlement. Celui-ci devra donc rejeter ou amender le texte à la majorité absolue de ses membres (367 voix). A noter que les absents seront compter en faveur de la directive.

Si le Parlement emet un rejet, le dossier sera clôturé.

Si le Parlement vote à nouveau des amendements, une nouvelle navette aura lieu avec le Conseil. Si aucun accord n'est trouvé entre les deux parties, a la majorité simple cette fois, la directive sera considérée comme rejetée.

Voici une petite chronologie pour ceux qui ont pris le train en marche

 Juin 2000:

     Le commissaire européen Bolkestein déclare que "la création d'un brevet communautaire est prioritaire

 Octobre 2000:

     Lancement des consultations de la commision européenne au sujet d'un brevet de logiciel

 Février 2002:

      Adoption par la Commision du projet de directive sur la brevetabilité des inventions mises en oeuvre par ordinateur

 Eté 2003:

      Le Parlement rend un rapport favorable sur le projet de directive. Rocard et Savary propose des amendements.

 Septembre 2003:

      Le Parlement adopte la directive en l'amendant de manière à restreindre la brevetabilité des logiciels

 Mai 2004:

      Le Conseil approuve la deuxième version de la directive sans tenir compte des exigences du Parlement

 Décembre 2004:

      Par deux fois, le Conseil est saisi "au point A" du deuxième projet, mais la Pologne exige le retrait de ce dernier

 Février 2005:

      La Commission juridique du Parlement demande à la Commission de réécrire le projet de directive

 Mars 2005:

      Le Conseil adopte la deuxième proposition de directive

Source: Le Monde Informatique

Voilà, j'espère que ça va aider ceux qui n'ont pas tout compris.

----------

## Starch

merci bien Kurgan, c'est plus clair maintenant.

----------

